
Show HN: GitPoint – GitHub for iOS - MrAwesomeSauce
https://gitpoint.co/
======
MrAwesomeSauce
Hi HN, author of the app here!

Every single GitHub client I tried to use on iOS was either too simple
(single-feature), required payment for the most basic of features and/or
didn't have the best UI. That gave me enough reason to build this.

GitPoint is built with React Native and although there are quite a few things
that still need to be added to the app [1], launching an Android version is my
top priority.

I know the first thing almost everyone would think about before downloading an
application like this is security. To use GitPoint, you have to allow the
application to authorize your account in order to have complete read/write
access to user and repository information. To alleviate any concerns, it's
virtually impossible for me to access any user data even if I wanted to with
the way the app is set up. Once a user authenticates, their access token gets
persisted (with encryption) to the AsyncStorage of their own device and there
is no way I would be able to retrieve that sort of information.

As always, I would appreciate feedback of any kind whatsoever :)

[1] Issue List: [https://github.com/gitpoint/git-
point/issues](https://github.com/gitpoint/git-point/issues)

